# First Camping Trip



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

Tomorrow will mark the first camping trip for the 26RS. We will be going to Kinzua East KOA between Bradford and Warren, Pa. We have looked at the campground and it looks nice. We will update after the weekend since they have no "wi fi" or cable hookups.








Mike and Vickye with just Annie, Ringo says home cause he does do "travel" very well.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Have fun, Enjoy and you absolutely can do this!

Wayne


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just take it easy while towing, while you get used to how your new Outback tows. I was in the same boat when I pulled my 28RSS home for the first time. I took some good advise from Y-Guy and now I feel very confortable pulling the trailer.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Take your time, have fun. Ask anyone at the camp ground for help or advice if you have the slightest doubt!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great time guys!

I'm sure you will love your Outback. And there is nothing like your maiden voyage.

"I'm the king of the World!!!"

O.K., maybe thats not a good quote to use when talking about maiden voyages!









Anyway...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Just take you time on the driving...remember camping is RELAXING and part of camping is the driving.

And like Humpty said ask anyone at the campground for help, you will normally get all that you want (sometime even some extra)







.

Have a great time (and have a cold one for me....I'll be working),

Gary


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

Well we returned safely from our first camping adventure. It only took me about 25 tries to get backed in but at least I didn't hit anything or run over DW. Set up was easy and we had a full hookup site at Kinzua East KOA. I didn't even turn on the gas since we only cooked over the fire or in the microwave. Breakdown went smooth with the exception of forgetting to take out my wheel chocks but no harm was done to the trailer. All in all it was a very good learning experience and DW was very pleased and wants to go again.







Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If forgetting your wheel chocks was the worse you did on your first weekend out, then you did EXCELLENT.

It's the next 3-4 trips that will get ya. You will have confidence in what you are doing and it then that you forget something.

Glad you had a good trip...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear that you first trip out went smooth.
as for backing it in. every site will be different
Next time you may do it in one shot or ten tries.
As long as went well thats what counts.
Don action


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If the DW is excited to go again, you had a good weekend







. Even the best and long time campers forget something. I will not move my trailer to leave home or the campsite without my DW doing her walkaround. MY rule, cause a second set of eyes is safer and smart. Glad you had a good weekend.

John


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Congrats on the maiden voyage. Glad everyone enjoyed it.

FYI, the best piece of advice I was given as a new TT user was to always position myself to back the TT in to my left side. In other words, when backing in, make it so you are backing the rig in over your left shoulder. You can see your rig and the campsite parking spot better that way. Use your DW/DH to keep an eye on your blind side (right side).

This advice has always worked well for me.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Ditto, glad you only had minor newbie issues. Next time out'll be even better ... you will feel way more comfortable.

Wayne


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The first time I backed up it required two forest rangers and my wife to keep me from demolishing something with the trailer.

Reverie


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Its not how many shots or how long it takes to back it in. Not hitting something is whats important. Do not be embaressed to get out and look on the blind side to check for clearance. I drove tractor trailers for 25 years and I still get out and look.

John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I like the chock and lock wheel chocks and forgot to remove it the first nite that we camped back in March.....and I forgot it last week end when I moved the trailer to mow.....Did you know that they bend really funny when you pull the camper with them inbetween the tires...I guess that this means another trip to Camper World!!!









Gary


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Last month I was setting up the trailer. I used the plastic orange blocks under the tongue jack. After I had leveled the trailer CampingNut noticed my trailer was falling off the block! You learn every single time you camp.

Reverie


----------

